

Ask HN: Should HN have a wiki of useful resources? - vinchuco

Thanks to HN I&#x27;ve learned of many technologies (apps&#x2F;libraries&#x2F;hacks&#x2F;algorithms&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;...).<p>A wiki could be one way to categorize resources found in HN posts.
======
cdvonstinkpot
The 'Search' tool does a particularly good job of uncovering resources in
posts on specific topics. I just found YC startup Hellofax from a search of HN
posts by searching 'faxing'.

A wiki would be nice though- with a place for HN/YC sourced apps for any given
solution.

~~~
vinchuco
Search is great when you already know what to look for -- but we don't always
know what we should be looking for.

------
Techasura
I would suggest adding a "vault" for every user, where he himself can bookmark
or store those useful links and resources.

~~~
vinchuco
The wiki/aggregate idea was based on the fact that useful resources might be
hiding in posts/comments.

Hiding them in vaults would clump them together, but the resources would still
remain relatively hidden in the user vaults.

Apart from that, a wiki has the added value of organization and summary (a
short description or other considerations).

There might be better ways to accomplish this task, though.

